# 1/26 New Orleans Hornets - Houston Rockets



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

<Center>Wednesday, January 26th, 8:00 p.m. ET @ New Orleans, New Orleans Arena 


*(7-33) *
*New Orleans Hornets*








----------








*Houston Rockets*
*(22-19)*


*Probable Starters:*

*New Orleans Hornets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
J.R. Smith #23 
Baron Davis #1 
*Frontcourt:*
Lee Nailon #33 
Rodney Rogers #54 
PJ Brown #42 
*Key Subs:*






















Chris Andersen #12 | Dan Dickau #2 | Bostjan Nachbar #10


*Houston Rockets Starting LineUp:*







































*Backcourt:*
David Wesley #7 
Bob Sura #3 
*Frontcourt:*
Tracy McGrady #1 
Juwan Howard #5 
Yao Ming #11
*Key Subs:*






















Scott Padget #35 | Jon Barry #20 | Dikembe Mutombo #55 



*Key MatchUp:*








*<->*








*Lee Nailon #33<------->Tracy McGrady #1*


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

My prediction:

Hornets 100
Houston 94


I hope we can get back after the teriffic loss against the Heat and beat the Rockets with baron checking back!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

The return of Wesley and Nachbar! The Hornets have to win!


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

We got no one to handle Yao at all. If Yao asserts himself 60% we lose...


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

we actually have chris anderson whos a very quick defender and great off the ball blocker, he can probably give yao some fits for a few possesions. Mcgrady may or may not be there, he had a family emergency that caused him to miss the rockets last game against orlando. 
Howard is a big softy however, so for once in the last 25 games or so we dont have a mismatch at the power forward position, and if baron comes back our backcourt will presumably outplay theirs. 
hornets 94
rockets 88


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I heard McGrady will play tonight :yes: I'm looking forward to seeing BD in the boxscores again! 

my prediction:

Hornets 98
Rockets 89


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Tracy McGrady is bad news for us, without him it would have been a lot easier...but we got BD#1 back!!!


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Rockets-112
Hornets-90


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Rockets 100

Hornets 90

How do y'all know Baron is playing this game?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

You have to browse around a little on the newspapers and you will find some....




> Baron Davis missed his fourth consecutive game because of a bruised right Achilles tendon. He is expected to return for Wednesday night's game against the Houston Rockets at New Orleans Arena.
> George Lynch has recovered from a sore right foot. But he remains watching from the bench, (coz he's crud).Coach Scott said: "He's not in the rotation, and that's the bottom line," (that speaks volumes).
> 
> David West is expected back in about 2weeks, recovering from his knee injury.
> ...


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I'm also looking forward to seeing BD against T-Mac, that matchup was classic back in the 2002 playoffs! I loved that series!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rockets win, but Hornets fought hard and made it a tough game. Nailon and Mr. Dickau have been amazingly consistent during these rough times. Dickau or Nailon alone outscored our starting line-up minus T-Mac and Yao!


----------



## DanDickau (Jan 9, 2005)

Davis didn't play! But Dickau had an awesome game!! The Hornets as a whole didn't play to well you can't expect to win when you score 77 points!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

I think we could've won this one...:no: 


Boxscore


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Postgame Quotes


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I heard from other fans that Nailon cost us the game. In the Crunchtime, he was going one on one all the time, he didn't pass! maybe a bit more of Dickau in the crunch and we win those games!


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Nailon committed a stupid foul in the 4th and Houston took control. We were giving the game to them at the end.


----------

